# is there any positives with d-bol only cycles?



## AZZMAN (Apr 26, 2006)

has anyone had any good results with d-bol only cycles?


----------



## MyK (Apr 26, 2006)

you get to find out if you have any sides to it!


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 26, 2006)

ive heard of people gaining around 25 pounds and keeping 10-15 of it of it after cycle....but if i had a choice i wouldnt do it because my girlfriend would be pissed at me that i wouldnt be able to last very long.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 26, 2006)

The benefits are that you learn what it feels like to be on, you can stop at anytime, and you learn what pct is like. Don't expect to keep much of your gains. A dbol only cycle is just a way to get your feet wet before diving in.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> The benefits are that you learn what it feels like to be on, you can stop at anytime, and you learn what pct is like. Don't expect to keep much of your gains. A dbol only cycle is just a way to get your feet wet before diving in.



im sure hes gonna do a cycle of dbol only...so you might as well write up a good pct for him, i wouldnt know what to do...maybe 60,60,30,30 of nolva, i really dont know


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

AZZMAN said:
			
		

> has anyone had any good results with d-bol only cycles?





			
				AZZMAN said:
			
		

> Can someone plz give me some advice,i'm gonna start a d-bol only cycle soon,now i know i need to take clomid,nolvadex, after i have stopped using the d-bol,could someone suggest whats right & whats wrong with what i'm about to start???or suggest a method i should do in order to get the best results.i'm 23 and never taken any steroids before,and dont like the idea of injecting.i was thinking of doing a 4 week cycle at 20mg a day??? AR






			
				BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Dbol only is the worst cycle you could do. *How long have you been training for?*





			
				AZZMAN said:
			
		

> about* 4 months*,i'm shaping up alittle,but feel i need to use so i can really fill out,i've never been big but feel this is the only way,i try to eat the right foods and have my protein shakes.cheers for the reply


----------



## booty_patrol (Apr 26, 2006)

i have a bottle of dbol lol but im not using it


----------



## redman12 (Apr 26, 2006)

booty_patrol said:
			
		

> i have a bottle of dbol lol but im not using it


 dbol at 18?


----------



## booty_patrol (Apr 26, 2006)

yea but i just sold it to a friend 

hes 24

you can get anything around here at any age
15 year olds goin to the gym and the gym owners shooting them up and such


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

booty_patrol said:
			
		

> yea but i just sold it to a friend
> 
> hes 24
> 
> ...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 27, 2006)

booty_patrol said:
			
		

> i have a bottle of dbol lol but im not using it


You should make up your mind whether it's you or you friend that has the D-bol because your starting threads asking if your friends D-bol is real or not. 

Personally I think your the one using it. There is no other reason for you to have it unless your becoming a drug seller which from your last post you appear to be. More tax dollars to spend on this kid when he's doing some time for sales.

Think about it guys, he'll get caught. He posting that he's selling and has his pic in his avartar.  A pretty bright lad wouldn't you say.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 27, 2006)

booty_patrol said:
			
		

> yea but i just sold it to a friend
> 
> hes 24
> 
> ...



I know I havent been around the forums much, but where the hell did these fools come from? Is there a new outbreak of stupid?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 27, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> ive heard of people gaining around 25 pounds and keeping 10-15 of it of it after cycle....but if i had a choice i wouldnt do it because my girlfriend would be pissed at me that i wouldnt be able to last very long.


Your kidding. You might gain 22 lbs of water and 3 lbs of mass


----------



## booty_patrol (Apr 28, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You should make up your mind whether it's you or you friend that has the D-bol because your starting threads asking if your friends D-bol is real or not.
> 
> Personally I think your the one using it. There is no other reason for you to have it unless your becoming a drug seller which from your last post you appear to be. More tax dollars to spend on this kid when he's doing some time for sales.
> 
> Think about it guys, he'll get caught. He posting that he's selling and has his pic in his avartar.  A pretty bright lad wouldn't you say.


 
truly but
dont think you know how many of the stories i say are fictional or non


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 29, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Your kidding. You might gain 22 lbs of water and 3 lbs of mass




of course i am lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2006)

with dbol being one of the most powerful orals you can buy I think a dbol only cycle has to produce some gains....I've kept lots of LBM from using 1-T products in the past....I can't imagine that dbol only is any less productive. I bet with a clean diet and good PCT the right person can retain some good size. I know oral only cycles are bad news for your liver since most are 17aa.....but as Pirate said its probably an easy way to get some experience with juice before jumping into injections.


----------



## AZZMAN (Apr 29, 2006)

finally a genuine decent answer,i think i'm gonna sort my diet out first,from what i've been reading on these forums i beleive your diet is the most important point to gain muscle,i now think that i should be working out alot longer than i have already, before even considering steroids,but i've already bought them months ago,and still feel i should give them a go,i'm never gonna know how they react with my body if i dont try em,but i gonna see i get the best gains i can first with a good and consistent diet and training program, cheers 4 ya advice


----------



## ceffo (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah ive done 2 dbol cycle only.. and have put on 12pounds of muscle which i kept 5months after the last dbiol pilll was popped in.... It is coreect what has been said about diet... if it aint right then you aint gonna keep shiet... POst dbol cycle i ate/slept/trained like it was my full time job... Force feeding yourself every 3hours... During the pct period your test levels go back to zero and u see your strentgh go to shiet house.. 

MOst guys during this period are like.. "fcuk im feeling like a gurl and so week coming down a from a crazy rollercoaster ride of strentgh" now what do i do?.. i cant even lift my usual weights.. And then give up.. hence what some guys call this the dreaded PCt period..


----------



## ceffo (Apr 29, 2006)

mind u if i did another dbol only cycle now.. i wouldnt put on shiet as the body has "adapted" to the stuff and all i will be putting on is water retention...


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 30, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> with dbol being one of the most powerful orals you can buy I think a dbol only cycle has to produce some gains....I've kept lots of LBM from using 1-T products in the past....I can't imagine that dbol only is any less productive. I bet with a clean diet and good PCT the right person can retain some good size. I know oral only cycles are bad news for your liver since most are 17aa.....but as Pirate said its probably an easy way to get some experience with juice before jumping into injections.


true, i gained a good 10-11lbs of LBM in 5 weeks on dbol (23lbs in overall weight), the first 3-4 weeks i stacked it with some s1+ i had left over, i'm sure the s1+ contributed some but no more than 3-4lbs, i reckon i would have got a good 7-8lbs from the dbol alone, sure, you'll blow up with water, have some nasty estrogenic and androgenic sides depending on what you're prone to and you'll lose a fair bit of weight and strength when you come off but you certainly will add some muscle, to imply you won't is a bit unfair, i'd never recommend dbol only but the shit is one of the best roids out there for mass gains, no question


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 30, 2006)

ceffo said:
			
		

> mind u if i did another dbol only cycle now.. i wouldnt put on shiet as the body has "adapted" to the stuff


nonsense


----------



## ceffo (Apr 30, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> nonsense



I admit u will put on weight but it wouldnt actually be quality size.. just initial water retention.. trust me ive tried a third time and the inital "kiked in time" isnt the same as the first.. Coming off it i kept pretty much next to zzero weight.. And this was following the same roitine i had earlier.. After some research it was found to be that the body does "adapt" in some ways to this over extended periods of time


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 30, 2006)

ceffo said:
			
		

> After some research it was found to be that the body does "adapt" in some ways to this over extended periods of time


i'd like to see proof of that


----------



## ceffo (May 1, 2006)

well i believe that your receptors get used to the same drugs and dosages. To me its just like your trainning and how your body adapts to the workouts if not changed, you soon begin to plateau. If u look back at some of your previous cycles and compare the significant gains in strength and weight in the beginning through just after the middle of the cycle compared to the gains u make towards the end of the cycle.. The body is adapting through the 12 weeks for e.g .. hence next time you do the same dosages you will still put on mass but not as much or near as b4..

Have u noticed that your first ever cycle is always your best when your body is a newbie and takes it all on board like a fish in water?.. Most guys will vouch that on theior first cycle (if done properly) they have put more mass on than the ones that follow...


----------



## Tha Don (May 1, 2006)

is this just your own theory, or do you actually have anything to back that up? personally i don't believe a word of that, yes first cycles tend to yield the most gains but only because your body is in a less developed state then it will be after several cycles, as a cycle goes on receptors do not downgrade, the anabolic conditions will be exactly the same whether you are in week 6 or week 16 (assuming the drugs don't change), the only thing that is changing is you are getting bigger and as you are getting bigger to keep growing you are going to need more food, more weight and more rest

receptor downregulation is a myth http://www.muscledietfitness.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=117


----------



## luke69duke69 (May 11, 2006)

Personally I think anyone considering doing gear should start with a dbol only cycle.  It's one of the fasted acting steriods so they'll be able to come off of it quickly if they encounter any side effects.  As far as the gains being unkeepable and all water, that's bullshit.  You just need to realize you will have much more water retention and consiquentially more mass come off than a non aromatizing steriod.  Which is also why you don't hear about someone on a winztrol cycle gaining 30lbs in six weeks like you do dbol.  Just realize if you eat right, you can gain probably 25lbs in a six weeks without flinching.  Also realize you'll probably lose half of that.  Then take into consideration how long it would have taken you to put 7-8lbs of lean body mass on otherwise.  Over a 1lb of muscle a week is still good and you probably couldn't do that naturally in that same time span.  People get too hung up on scale weight and not what you're really gaining, taking in variables like a few lbs of body fat gained or water that's always gained and lost with most cycles, especially bulking ones.


----------



## Double D (May 17, 2006)

Yeah dbol is pretty awesome for about 4 weeks and then after that it pretty much sucks.


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2006)

It os great if you want a high BP and to hold 10-15lbs of water


----------



## luke69duke69 (May 17, 2006)

Your BP goes back down afterwards.  You just have to go into it with the expectation of losing waterweight when you come off.  Foreman, I believe it was your exact words with any cycle that it's two steps foreward, one step back when you're finished a cycle and done with PCT what you will actually keep.  I'm a firm believer that Dbol only is no where near as good as running injectables.  Personally I only use it now as a jump start on a cycle.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 17, 2006)

i am in the middle of my test/dbol cycle...just got done the last of the dbol. i blew up the first 2 weeks then the last two weeks i didnt like it. one day i would be vascular and pumped, next day i would be smoothed out looking, it wouldnt make up its mind to which it wanted to be. my stomach was bloated as fuck to, i wont ever use it again.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 17, 2006)

I think that dbol only is a complete waste. For a first cycle, its terrible because you really only need dbol for 4 weeks. In that 4 weeks your not going to gain anything really except water which was already stated. Dbol not only puts a strain on your liver, and the gains from just that are going to be week. Since people are becoming more knowledgeable they are running test for their first cycles and not dbol. Test will give you results and you will be able to see how your body will react to that. As we all know test and dbol are different, you can expect sides from both, but they are going to be a little different. IMO, why would you use dbol for your first cycle and put a strain on it from the beggining, even though your liver levels will go back to normal eventually.


----------

